# skin smoothing



## silver163 (Apr 2, 2010)

can anyone give the best skin smoothing tutorial they use? one that would reveal some of the goose bumps on a model?


----------



## Moe (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not trying to be the guy that says, "Google it," but there are literally tons of ways to do it. It can go from relatively simple to insanely tedious. Before anyone gives you tutorials, what software are you using? It depends on that.


----------



## silver163 (Apr 2, 2010)

Moe said:


> I'm not trying to be the guy that says, "Google it," but there are literally tons of ways to do it. It can go from relatively simple to insanely tedious. Before anyone gives you tutorials, what software are you using? It depends on that.



well im not an idiot i tried google just haven't found the one i like. i am using photoshop cs3

i don't mind tedious tutorials just need one that will produce high quality results.


----------



## Moe (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply you were an idiot. Sorry if you took it that way. I guess I also forgot to ask what style, because there are many levels of doing it, from mild (maybe can't tell too much) to fashion magazine-ish level. I have been meaning to try this one:

Skin Retouching

I have a couple other links in my bookmarks, but I haven't tried them because they only look ok. The one I linked, though, seems cool. Let me know if that helps or if you were looking for something different. Not that I'm an expert by any stretch of the imagination.

Here's one that I did recently. I didn't post the before photo, but it's quite a difference. I tried out Kelby Training for a brief period and used a method on there. It was way too time consuming, but I'm sure I would get quicker.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/192653-first-semi-serious-portrait-attempt-c-c-appreciated.html


----------



## Rocky8 (Apr 3, 2010)

silver163 said:


> can anyone give the best skin smoothing tutorial they use? one that would reveal some of the goose bumps on a model?



You want to _reveal_ the goose bumps on a model? Then you don't need skin smoothing. You need sharp focussing and good light.


----------

